# zeolite for coop freshness?



## laraloveschad (Sep 21, 2016)

i just purchased a product "coop 'n compost" by manna pro, which is simply a mineral called zeolite. has anyone used this? there are plenty of warnings on the label, so i get nervous sprinkling it around the birds, but surely it's safe if its purpose is to do just that -- sprinkle it all over the coop floor!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Actually it's supposed to be used when composting the bedding.

There are some reports that it is used in animal feed but that is carefully controlled. I would be concerned that with all the pecking and poking that chickens do that it could end up being a problem.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It reminds me of DE. I wouldnt waste my money with either.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeolite


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

For freshness I would save my money and sprinkle garden lime over the shavings. For that I use the white powdered stuff. It should say non burn on it.


----------

